# [SOLVED] file crc mismatch error



## brinkly97 (Sep 6, 2001)

hopefully someone can assist with this problem...Using WinMe,750 mhz amd processor 128m ram I am trying to install the game The Crystal Key...and early on in the install I get an error message which says "FILE CRC MISMATCH DATA INTEGRITY ERROR" error box gives option to abort retry or ignor. Have recently reformatted c drive due to constant crashing and other error messages related to IE. Also...I tried to run msinfo32 at start>run menu and got the following error message..."WMIEXE HAS CAUSED AN ERROR IN KERNEL 32.DLL WMIEXE WILL NOW CLOSE" and gives the following number to report to tech support 2147467259...any suggestions or help...thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

A CRC error is for a modem or connection to the web. Read about it here:

http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/0,,sid9_gci213868,00.html

Now, as for this error appearing on install, there are some patches, but not for what you have. Is it just on this game that you're having problems?

It seems to want to install a version of Quicktime that is not wanted on most PC's and can crash the system. Is it on that part when the error comes up, as in the installing?

Now, for the other, lets try something else.

go here and download AddAware www.lavasoftusa.com 
Install and run, ensuring that Deep Registry Scan is enabled. Remove all except for any references to Web3000 or new.net. If you're unsure, copy/paste the list here.

Whilst you're there, download and install RefUpdate to get the latest updates

Regards

eddie


----------



## brinkly97 (Sep 6, 2001)

hey thanks a bunch eddie...off to re-install adaware...had it before i reformatted but had so much junk to re-load forgot to do that one. To answer your question...yes during the install of the game is the only time I got .dll error...not sure what modem would have to do with game install but I'll explore all avenues...thanks again... will post successes.


----------



## brinkly97 (Sep 6, 2001)

again eddie thanks for info on modem angle...what a bizarre thing..I unplugged my cable modem...reset the cd rom speed to no read ahead and it loaded with no problem...I guess packets coming across the cable modem interrupted install...didn't have that problem loaded any other software though. Well...I'm no tech-genius but I would have never figured the two would have anything to do with the other...thanks...have a great day


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Thanks for replying with the answer of what you did and that it worked. Like to get feedback, and like you said, not a usual thing for the modem to interfere with an install.

Have fun

eddie


----------

